
DIY Sleep Apnea Screening - memorygrep
https://medium.com/@MarvSchultz/diy-sleep-apnea-screening-7e03c607c7e
======
cosmie
For those that are interested in taking a home sleep study, you can get them
for far less than the $500 referenced in the article. I used RPM[1] myself;
the test is $150. You can pay with an FSA or HSA card if you happen to have
one. If you have a doctor's referral, they'll send the results to your doctor
and they can interpret the test results and determine if you have sleep apnea
and if a prescription for CPAP or anything is necessary. If you don't have a
doctor's referral, they'll provide an interpretation from a sleep doctor and
any necessary prescription (if warranted) to purchase the necessary equipment
for treatment.

They also sell CPAP/APAP equipment themselves, and offer some of the most
competitive rates I've seen. Plus run pretty frequent promotions.

[1] [https://www.rpmhst.com/](https://www.rpmhst.com/)

